# 2008 Rogue Blower Motor Resistor



## hatcarman (Jul 24, 2016)

New to this site and have looked this up and finding different answers. Where is the blower motor resistor located in the '08 Rogues. AC is just on a constant high no matter what the knob is on


----------



## artnos (Jul 30, 2016)

*i would like to know this as well*

my mechanic said its behind the steering wheel, and that they would have to remove everything to get access to it, i came to this forum for a second opinion


----------

